# Do you prefer to buy or make your own pouches?



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Are new builders like me preferring to buy premade pouches or making your own from leather? I am a leather crafter who has several years experience crafting holsters, phone cases, belts and such and have a supply of veg tanned 2-3 ounce vegetable tanned cowhide on hand. Are pouches of microfiber better though? I've searched here and found patterns for pouches but it may be that it is less fiddly and more cost effective to buy pouches made from a clicker die in the hands of a supplier.
Don't know which way to go and thoughts would be appreciated.
Don


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Buy. Always buy.

Even as an experienced shooter, I only trust pouches from a handful of experienced makers/vendors.

I'll never buy a DIY pouch from anyone again. Bad experience, not worth it in the end.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I use supersure super pouches in roo. Contact rayshot. But any pouch will shoot. Just keep shooting!


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Buy 100% 👊🎯 wasp is my no1 with a very close 2nd shared with these red or green microfibres (they come in at 100 for £30 on the greens and like half that on the reds)


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I always buy mine. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Buy. Cheap, perfect and long lasting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Buy


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

I always make mine.
I shoot 6mm airsoft, 9.5mm steel and clay, 12.5mm lead and 18mm lead and I cut different pouches (and different bands) with all of them.
I buy leather offcuts in 1kg boxes from Amazon, I have a skiving knife for thinning out the leather for the lighter ammo.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I buy some and make some. 
I like shooting leather, and don't find a noticeable difference in performance.


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Hmmm. Lots to consider. Thank you all so much for the input.
Don


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Well, the purchased pouches sure do look nice.
I've made probably 30 pouches from everything from old leather gloves to heavier stock from the local Mennonites.
They have all worked well. Never had a failure.
Very nice to be able to customize the pouch to suit. 
Will probably buy one someday to see how it works.........


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Home made work just as good


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I cut my own and buy some. A word of advice though, make sure you test the ones you make, I tossed a batch that I made because they easily broke at the band attachment.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

I just buy mine. I like making everything I can but pouches never seemed super worth it to me when they’re so cheap. I’ve been playing around with the idea lately of getting a die in the shape I like and some kangaroo hide though…


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Just buy, they're cheap and come in lots of ten or twenty..... will last forever.
If you are not going to freehand cut your pouches, the cost of buying pouch cutting dies and materials you'll never justify unless selling bandsets.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

I guess it depends on what you want out of the hobby.
For me it's as much about making and doing as it is about shooting, in fact I actually enjoy the making aspect more I think.
A slingshot is fairly unique as a projectile weapon in that each shooter can make their own to their own tastes with just basic tools and the result is just as good (often much better) than anything you can buy.
After years of shooting air guns, which you pretty much just buy and use, I have gone all in with slingshots.
I make bands, pouches, frames, lead balls, darts, carry pouches etc...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I buy mine from Bill Hays, Rayshot and SimpleShot


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I cut mine but I have 4 different cutting dies and a press so it is simple for me to do, I do some leather working too so I like to experiment with different kinds of leather.  KYwisher (or anyone else) feel free to pm me if you have questions about my set up


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i cut most of my own pouches-most notably BB[177cal] and i buy some also,mostly PP leathers;but cutting your own allows you a little more experimentation ability,like the pouches i cut for hex nuts are different from the ones for stones or steels and i like pig leather for clays,so 50-50 i guess


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Thank you all for the replies. I understand that replies do take thought and time, and I appreciate your condensing such broad issues for me. Don


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I would make my own but I don't have leather so I usually buy mine.


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Thank you all for the replies. Listening, reading and pondering I think I will simply buy my first round of pouches. As I learn the craft I believe it best for me to have the fewest variations I can arrange. Factory or die cut pouches will be for me more consistent as I work to learn to shoot.
Again thanks to you all.
Don


----------

